# West being treated for depression



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CLEVELAND -- Cleveland Cavaliers guard Delonte West contemplated quitting before leaving the team's training camp to seek help for depression and "a mood disorder" he has been battling his entire life.

West, who recently signed a two-year contract with Cleveland, said he removed himself from the team to "get my thoughts back together." He missed three preseason games during his absence from Oct. 4-15.

West

West
"I felt a feeling of anger and I just wanted to throw it all away and quit the team," he said.

The 25-year-old candidly discussed his condition following practice on Friday. West said he had been troubled by his behavior toward a high school referee during a scrimmage at the Cavs' training facility on Oct. 3. West took out his frustrations on the official, and said the incident was a warning signal for him to seek treatment to combat an illness that has troubled him for years.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3649328

http://snipurl.com/4gyn1


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm glad he received help.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Depression's a *****, and A LOT of people suffer from it. Hope Delonte gets better! :clap:


----------

